# glue speculation....opinions welcome



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Since joining this site I have always admired the clean look of the drywall on the other side of the planet. I have figured that their superior acrylic based adhesive allows for the simple screwing pattern. Although I do like my OSI #38, I have been thinking about finding a better product. My theory is the closest thing we have to their adhesive is FRP adhesive. They are both acrylic based and come in tub form.... I looked at some FRP adhesive and it is rated to bond to drywall as well as wood so in theory it should work. I have never messed with the stuff. Any of you guys have much experience with it? For all I know it has zero potential of working. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I have done frp with the old glue( better stuff) and the new gogreen chit:whistling2: . As long as the wall doesnt get any moisture (from the backside) You should be good.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

chris said:


> I have done frp with the old glue( better stuff) and the new gogreen chit:whistling2: . As long as the wall doesnt get any moisture (from the backside) You should be good.



Wont work for me...im always getting things wet form the backside:whistling2:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Im not sure if you have screw inspections and what the code is on shacks but on the commerial end it doesnt matter if you glue or not. Its gotta have a chitload lf screws period.

The aussies method isnt accepted here and youd have hell convincing most anyone of it. Ive used marlite (GOOD frp adhesive) for all sorts of applications. Used it in combitnation with hard nails to get some sheets on a tilt wall someone didnt want to furr out with great success. However that allowed full contact of the sheet and glue to wall. Id be interested to see the results of JUST the glues bond to studs.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Our system works for our climate and methods. We don't get the extreme cold that most of you guys get, our board is 3/8 so that behaves differently to the 5/8 that you blokes use. We also don't have to work with vapour barriers. All good reasons for each of us to observe our respective codes.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

gazman said:


> Our system works for our climate and methods. We don't get the extreme cold that most of you guys get, our board is 3/8 so that behaves differently to the 5/8 that you blokes use. We also don't have to work with vapour barriers. All good reasons for each of us to observe our respective codes.


3/8" ?!?! 

What about fire ratings?? What do y'all use on shacks?! 1/4"??

Jeeeezus you guys are lucky!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cracker said:


> Wont work for me...im always getting things wet form the backside:whistling2:


LOL!! That took me second!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Our system works for our climate and methods. We don't get the extreme cold that most of you guys get, our board is 3/8 so that behaves differently to the 5/8 that you blokes use. We also don't have to work with vapour barriers. All good reasons for each of us to observe our respective codes.


Our climate should be very similar to yours. Mid 90's in the summer with 100% humidity. Generally doesn't get very cold in winter either. Our rock is 1/2" or 13mm. We only use 5/8" as needed. We don't have any inspections for drywall where I'm at.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Since joining this site I have always admired the clean look of the drywall on the other side of the planet. I have figured that their superior acrylic based adhesive allows for the simple screwing pattern. Although I do like my OSI #38, I have been thinking about finding a better product. My theory is the closest thing we have to their adhesive is FRP adhesive. They are both acrylic based and come in tub form.... I looked at some FRP adhesive and it is rated to bond to drywall as well as wood so in theory it should work. I have never messed with the stuff. Any of you guys have much experience with it? For all I know it has zero potential of working. Just thinking out loud...


So what do you want to do? Why cant OSI do it?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> 3/8" ?!?!
> 
> What about fire ratings?? What do y'all use on shacks?! 1/4"??
> 
> Jeeeezus you guys are lucky!


we don't feel so lucky when we have to hang 10 mm x 6m boards on the ceiling

PS 10mm we use just for domestic all commercial are 13 or 16mm


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> we don't feel so lucky when we have to hang 10 mm x 6m boards on the ceiling
> 
> PS 10mm we use just for domestic all commercial are 13 or 16mm


So commercial is roughly 1/2 and 5/8" ? Im tickled when I get to hump some 1/2, after years of 5/8" the occasional 1/2" makes drywall _almost_ Nate .

1/2" is very seldom used commercially here. Do you guys use the same application method on commercial as you do on shacks? As in do you glue and put very few (or no screws?) Screws in the field on commercial board?

I ask because in my neck of woods shackers use glue and dont put anywhere near as many screws on their board due to them not having screw nspection. Whereas in commercial I VERY seldom touch glue for drywall, no one wants to pony up for it.

Pretty sure the only time ive used 3/8" is for some radius soffit work and things of that nature.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

cracker said:


> So what do you want to do? Why cant OSI do it?


I would like a better product . The Australian glue is acrylic based and they only have to put it on in dabs. That would eliminate screwing through glue in the field. The OSI is good but I think it could be stronger. The dab method would be faster and use less adhesive as well. Not trying to reinvent the wheel, just adopt a better method.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Our climate should be very similar to yours. Mid 90's in the summer with 100% humidity. Generally doesn't get very cold in winter either. Our rock is 1/2" or 13mm. We only use 5/8" as needed. We don't have any inspections for drywall where I'm at.


Maybe you need to try our glue. Not sure how you would go with customs if you were to import it. If I knew they would not throw me in jail I would send you some.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Maybe you need to try our glue. Not sure how you would go with customs if you were to import it. If I knew they would not throw me in jail I would send you some.


Lol, definitely don't want to get anyone in trouble. I'm thinking that I should be able to buy some? Might be pricey just to try it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have tried most of the brands that are available, this is by far the best. 

http://www.gyprock.com.au/Pages/Products/Adhesives-Sealants/Stud-Adhesive.aspx


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I looked at that one Gaz. I also looked at CSR and Boral acrylic stud adhesive. What I have been doing is reading the "ingredient" list and trying to compare that to any available products we have here. That is where I came up with FRP adhesive as they are both acrylic based and rated to connect drywall and wood. It is interesting there isn't an acrylic drywall adhesive over here that I have been able to readily find.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You ever try the tightbond adhesives TF?

We get the yellow tubes here. I much prefer It over OSI.

Since they made the OSI Non-flammable It's just not the same .

http://www.zoro.com/i/G1601853/?src...utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=pricegrabber


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Since they made the OSI Non-flammable It's just not the same .
> 
> http://www.zoro.com/i/G1601853/?src...utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=pricegrabber


So goes the days when you could set a glue tube a blaze for light when you're wrapping up late.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> So goes the days when you could set a glue tube a blaze for light when you're wrapping up late.



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> So goes the days when you could set a glue tube a blaze for light when you're wrapping up late.


Yep... Forget about warming up those cold fingers in January !!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Cold fingers? We had 28° here last night. 45° was the high today.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

High of 90 here today.... and moore, I haven't tried the titebond.never seen that around here.


----------

